# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Great trouble with Jai Kudo WideView

## JanMueller

I have had great trouble with Jai Kudo WideView FreeForm lenses in the past. Although they are FreeForm (or because of that???) we have had many non-adapts even when the Patients were already Progressive clients for a long time...
We switched them then to something like Rodenstock PureLife and ALL problems disappeared.
Has anybody had the same problems with these lenses ?

----------


## apaul

I have been told they use seiko software to make their lenses having been told that you expect them to be good
However I have had terrible results especially with their ulta short (15mm)
Alan

----------


## Craig

You must get what you pay for!

Craig

----------


## JanMueller

Yes, they are damn cheap and so a dissapointment is O.K. But they made such a "hey" about their product that I expected a little bit more than this... You know 30% more vision field blah, blah...
Even our beloved Progressiv SI that is even cheaper and is a conventional design works much better!

----------


## JanMueller

Something funny...
Phoned JaiKudo Germany today because on their german Homepage there no sign of their 1.58 WideView anymore, but in their printed price list it is ???
The kind woman on the phone said "Er, there never was a 1.58 Material, our printed list is wrong, it alway was 1.55"...
That means all 1.58 I ordered were in fact 1.55 !!! 
Does anybody knows were there are produced? I've heard something of India? Research on google without success.

----------


## Craig

> Something funny...
> Phoned JaiKudo Germany today because on their german Homepage there no sign of their 1.58 WideView anymore, but in their printed price list it is ???
> The kind woman on the phone said "Er, there never was a 1.58 Material, our printed list is wrong, it alway was 1.55"...
> That means all 1.58 I ordered were in fact 1.55 !!! 
> Does anybody knows were there are produced? I've heard something of India? Research on google without success.


I know they import them for the US market from London England.

www.jaikudo.com

Caig

----------


## apaul

I heard that they are made in India using 10 year old Seiko software

----------


## DocInChina

> I heard that they are made in India using 10 year old Seiko software


I have no idea about their product and I am in no way, shape or form associated with Jai Kudo but I will say that many of the traditional progressive lenses on the market can claim to be older than 10 years.

----------


## MacCon

I know comfort is 20 years old now! I haven't used their lenses before but I have heard a rumor about some new lens they are supposed to be launching. Does anyone know about it??

----------


## ytle

you are come from germany, why dont you support germany lenses RODENSTOCK?
good product doesnt come cheap!

----------


## ytle

you are come from germany, why dont you support germany lenses RODENSTOCK?
good product doesnt come cheap!

----------


## apaul

> I know comfort is 20 years old now! I haven't used their lenses before but I have heard a rumor about some new lens they are supposed to be launching. Does anyone know about it??


being launched tomorrow apparently 
( a new Jai kudo wideview)

----------


## chip anderson

McConn:  
It's 20 years old now and you haven't used it yet?  It's one of the best.  Please understand, new isn't nescessiarily better.   Varilux seldom even mentions it's successor by name now.  Is calling new product improved comfort.   I think it is even going to call some of it's free form product ???? comfort.
But if you have been waiting 20 years to see how it works out before trying the comfort, I doubt if you will still be in the industry before you try any new product even if it does happen to be better.

Chip

----------


## MacCon

It was Jai Kudo Wideview I haven't used, sorry for the confusion. I'm tempted to try it though (Wideview that is), it's cheaper than other lenses and pretty good I'm told.

----------


## JamieHoloran

Dear All,

Please allow me to introduce myself; my name is Jamie Holoran and I am the MD of Jai Kudo. Earlier today I was sent a link to this thread and I have read with interest your comments on our (Jai Kudo's) Wideview lens. I thought it only polite to respond:

Just to clarify, our new lens launches on 16th March and is called the *WIDEVIEW-ZENIX*. It has been developed over the past twelve months in association with specialist mapping programmers, and what we have done is quite simple: we've looked at the product specifically from the wearer's perspective, fine tuning the pantoscopic curvature, wrapping angle and vertex distance to minimise unwanted astigmatism and achieve an unprecedented level of performance in the specific areas where it matters most to the patient. All the trials of this lens have met with extremely positive feedback, many long-term progressive wearers telling us its the best vision they've had from any lenses. 

To avoid this sounding like a sales pitch (which it honestly is not intended to be), I would concede that our WIDEVIEW ORIGINAL, though still popular with many Jai Kudo customers, effectively represents an early incarnation of freeform technology and (I have to admit) does not compete in any way with the comfort and performance of the new WIDEVIEW-ZENIX.

If you're interested in offering your patients the benefits of freeform, please go straight for the Wideview Zenix and bypass the Original as there's really no comparison.

I hope this helps clarify what's happening.

Kind Regards,

JH

----------


## JanMueller

Thank you very much for your answer to my Thread.

----------


## JamieHoloran

No problem Jan. I'd be keen to hear your thoughts once you've tried it.

----------


## apaul

> No problem Jan. I'd be keen to hear your thoughts once you've tried it.


Anybody used the Wideview Zenix yet?

alan

----------


## FVCCHRIS

No I haven't. This thread is a year old, but since we're on the subject I still find the Comfort a simple easy lens to use no matter how old. After all these years do you know what the top selling Ice Cream is?? Yep, good old Vanilla! Why? Because it's still pretty good.  :p

----------


## Jacqui

Is there a website for Jai Kudo??

----------


## apaul

Yip!
www.Jaikudo.com
Al

----------


## Fezz

> Is there a website for Jai Kudo??



http://www.jaikudo.com/lenses/all/index.php?lang=0

----------


## apaul

> No I haven't. This thread is a year old, but since we're on the subject I still find the Comfort a simple easy lens to use no matter how old. After all these years do you know what the top selling Ice Cream is?? Yep, good old Vanilla! Why? Because it's still pretty good.  :p


Didn't think it necessary to start a new thread  
My major prob with Essilor is that their prices are too high for the area where I am based which is one of the poorest boroughs in london
So I have to look at alternatives I would love to sell Comfort & Physio! but I Cant! 

Al

----------


## Jacqui

I'm looking for something that can be sold as a generic progressive here in the States.

----------


## cocoisland58

> I'm looking for something that can be sold as a generic progressive here in the States.


Look into the Younger Image.  It has been my generic for many years.

----------


## Jacqui

I should have said FREEFORM progressive.

----------


## rimlessglasses

I personally have nothing but great things to say about the entire wideview range.   If dispensed correctly, they offer a great and cost effective alternative to the mass dispensed lenses.  Over here in the UK we have three variants of the wideview lens branded as Easy, Zenix and Signature, with another one well into development.  Both the Easy and the Zenix have gone through a massive design evolution in the last twelve months and are now my top selling progressive lenses.  I would agree that particularly the Zenix variant struggled a bit to start with, particularly for existing hyperope weareres, due I think in the main to spec mag issues, this has now deminished with the new design and wavefront mapping.

Give them a go you may be pleasantly surprised at the performance.  I am in no way connected with Jai Kudo, just really love their lenses and what they stand for.

----------

